# Black vertical bar on plasma tv



## matisse811 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have 53" Mitsubishi plasma about 7 yrs old. A 12" tall, 1" wide black bar on bottom of screen. Can this be fixed or do I need a new tv?


----------

